# OT: New Galactica film



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Moebius posted on their Facebook that Glen A. Larson will be producing a new film based on the '78 Galactica series. However the article they link to says it will be a "complete re-imagining". Either way I'm looking forward to it, though I'm really hoping for a reboot as I would LOVE yet another version of Galactica in styrene.
I hope Moebius is already speaking to Universal about the licensing.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

http://www.theverge.com/2014/4/7/5591894/new-battlestar-galactica-movie-will-be-a-reboot

I'm ready for it.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

With Glen A. Larson on board, you have to wonder how complete the re-imagining will be.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

I'll take a look at anything BSG but like indigo, gotta wonder how complete or original a new story can be told. Hoping it goes well


----------



## Tonyray (Jul 31, 2009)

I really liked the 78 series but could not get into the 2004 series I guess I like it better when you know the good guys from the bad guys. It was almost like 1/2 the crew on the Galactica was a Cylon.


----------



## spock62 (Aug 13, 2003)

The 2004 series was fine until the 4th and final season, especially the last 2 episodes: 

The surviving humans, which are only about 30,000 plus or minus (plus a couple of skinjob Cylons), land on a unknown and unexplored planet and their not sure if the toaster Cylons will make an about turn and nuke their butts, so what do they decide to do? Stick together and build a city and keep a few ships for defensive purposes? Noooo, let's all split up, abandon technological/medical knowledge that took centuries to aquire and go on an extended "nature hike". Oh, and Starbuck's been an angel or something since she returned to the fleet back in season 3!

Hopefully, they won't frack-up the new movie!


----------



## Cajjunwolfman (Nov 15, 2004)

Happy for you fans.

Don't see any point in this. The concept and story has been done and overdone.


----------



## Havok69 (Nov 3, 2012)

They only had one season of the original show. (1980 doesn't really count) 

I watched NuBSG and didn't like it - so it never happened as far as I am concerned. Hopefully this actually gets produced as it has been put out there before that they are doing it but haven't yet. Plus, I'd love to see some new models (of course!).


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Havok69 said:


> They only had one season of the original show. (1980 doesn't really count)
> 
> I watched NuBSG and didn't like it - so it never happened as far as I am concerned.


Agree here. One more time for the original concept (just updated) would not go amiss.


----------



## kitkarma (May 17, 2013)

Can't understand why a new re-boot. Glen Larsen had a good thing going,
Ron Moore screwed it up, what next a campy Batman Adam West version?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

kitkarma said:


> Can't understand why a new re-boot. Glen Larsen had a good thing going,
> Ron Moore screwed it up, what next a campy Batman Adam West version?


Hey! Now that you mention it...


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

kitkarma said:


> ... what next a campy Batman Adam West version?


Somedays you just can't get rid of a Toaster!
I'd watch it.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I`m looking forward to it. I liked both the original and the recent one, but I didn`t like some of the changes the remake did. I hope this movie will have the seriousness of the remake (I found the original was too `family` and a little campy) and just update the original. What I hated about the remake:

1) Cylons were not aliens but a creation (AI) of humans
2) human Cylons (they did this on Galactica 1980, I hated then and I hated it now).
3) The Cylon Raider was not a spaceship with Cylons piloting it but a Cylon itself
4) Making Starbuck and Boomer women - which also destroyed the friendship these 3 had on the original show.

If the remake had not made these changes it would have been a much better show and a true update of the original. The virtual 6 (Caprica 6) that Balter saw and the virtual Balter that Caprica 6 saw - I think these were the Light ship aliens helping the humans find Earth - they never did made an appearance on the remake!


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

First two seasons of NuBSG were outstanding. Then it went downhill and never came back. 

Last episode was perhaps the worst ending in the history of filmed science fiction. 

http://ideas.4brad.com/battlestar/battlestars-daybreak-worst-ending-history-screen-science-fiction


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Jodet said:


> Last episode was perhaps the worst ending in the history of filmed science fiction.


I wouldn't go THAT far. It was rather novel. But yeah, compared to the first couple of seasons it definitely felt like the easy way out of a tough corner they'd written themselves into.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

I would have loved (and hoped they would do it) if they had crash-landed the Galactica in the ocean and build a city on an large island called... Atlantis!


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I'm a big fan of the original series, but remake or not, with Glen Larson in charge, I'm looking forward to it. I think that the 2004 series had some nice ideas, but went too far off track with others. I just want a good story, decent characters, interesting production design and a rousing soundtrack.

I don't think that's too much to ask...

All that said, I've got an open mind and I'll give it a look when it comes to the screen.


----------



## BWolfe (Sep 24, 2013)

The only thing I can think of is "Why?" The original and new series were both good, why do yet another, different version?


----------



## eradicator178 (Sep 3, 2008)

I loved the 2004 series!! :thumbsup: My daughter who is 19 loved it and she does not like sci-fi. Blood and Chrome was cool to.


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

I don't know why there is a massive hate for the remake's ending. When it was announced the series was going to end with the fleet finding Earth, the question I asked was what time period was Earth going to be? I figured it would be either the present or the past, most likely the past. I figured about 20,000 years ago and they built Atlantis. After Atlantis was destroyed any survivors spread out and added some of their mythology with other cultures. I was a little surprised they went as far back as 100,000 years ago - so I didn't have a problem with the way it ended. The only part that gets me is that they never did explain Starbucks resurrection or this mysterious alien 'god' and the 2 virtual Caprica 6 and Balter.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

The_Engineer said:


> The only part that gets me is that they never did explain Starbucks resurrection or this mysterious alien 'god' and the 2 virtual Caprica 6 and Balter.


HAHAHAHA, if that's the ONLY part, doesn't it still suck to a degree??:wave:


----------



## The_Engineer (Dec 8, 2012)

Chrisisall said:


> HAHAHAHA, if that's the ONLY part, doesn't it still suck to a degree??:wave:


Yes, yes it does!!  :wave:


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm holding my breath and not expecting much.

Sort of like I did for Blood and Chrome (the 'Galactica1980' of the new series).

I think that the story of BSG is best told in a series format, as I think it is far too complex for a few (I'm assuming that they are planning on a franchise here) movies.

I loved the original series, but IMNSHO the new series was a far better product.

Some claim not liking making cylons look human. But by doing so, they totally tapped into the post 9/11 fears that anyone could be a terrorist.
(and I think people forget that Larson was planning on introducing human looking Cylon's in the second season).

To tell you the truth, I don't think if the new series aired for the first time today, that it would do as well as it did, this far after 9/11.

NuBSG also gave a much needed rest from the Star Trek 'alien of the week'.

All that being said, NuBSG did jump the shark once they did the 'final five', as it was a way to shorten the story for whatever reasons that either Sci-Fi or RDM wanted to bring the series to a close.

And in closing, as I said, NuBSG was a far superior product, but I hardly watch it today, whereas I can easily pop in an episode of the old series.

I did wish though that NuBSG would have encountered only one set of aliens (the Ovians) perhaps on the algea planet and they would have decimated a larger portion of the population.
That was a good story idea from the TOS (forget the casino over them) that could have been adopted very well to the new series.



The_Engineer said:


> I don't know why there is a massive hate for the remake's ending. When it was announced the series was going to end with the fleet finding Earth, the question I asked was what time period was Earth going to be? I figured it would be either the present or the past, most likely the past. I figured about 20,000 years ago and they built Atlantis. After Atlantis was destroyed any survivors spread out and added some of their mythology with other cultures. I was a little surprised they went as far back as 100,000 years ago - so I didn't have a problem with the way it ended. The only part that gets me is that they never did explain Starbucks resurrection or this mysterious alien 'god' and the 2 virtual Caprica 6 and Balter.


I agree, I think that was all curtailed when they decided to end the series early.
For answers to any questions, all you have to do is look to the original series.
EVERYTHING that happened in NuBSG, has a story root in the TOS-BSG.

Ghost-Starbuck is a result of the 'Ship of Lights' story line.
Also, if you watch those episodes, you will notice 5 (coincidence?) figures in white robes, JUST like the undisclosed 'final five' from NuBSG.
These could also be the 'gods' referred to throughout the series.

I like to think that the war on Kobol resulted in the created beings (aka - Their versions of Cylons) evacuating to what became the colonies. And the superior beings evacuating and becoming the 'Ship of Lights'/'Lords of Kobol' that the our Cylon/Colonial beings worshiped.

This is another thing that I wish that they had explored in the NuBSG.
But sadly, nope.


These reboots are coming faster and faster.
Spiderman, Batman etc.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

I'm happy that Glen is on this one.

Lets see what happens.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I wonder if this movie will be in Sensurround (Ahh ... how many of you remember the old BSG movie in that?)?


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Opus Penguin said:


> I wonder if this movie will be in Sensurround (Ahh ... how many of you remember the old BSG movie in that?)?


I saw it twice that way!:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Opus Penguin said:


> I wonder if this movie will be in Sensurround (Ahh ... how many of you remember the old BSG movie in that?)?


Never saw the Galactica film in a theater but I did see 'Earthquake' in Sensurround.
It was not used as well there as with other movies, IIRC 'Midway' was the best...

Personally I do not care if it even is offered in 3D or not- I just want to see good hardware and a good story.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

I am curious to know who they will get to play Adama and Baltar since both actors are gone. Also will Richard Hatch and Dirk Benedict be back on board, or will this be a whole new cast? With Moebius' fantastic models, they don't even need to build the hardware.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

New cast, and that's a great point about the hardware, you think they'd actually use them? I would.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

As much as I like the Moebius kits, for the sake of the plastic modeling community the Galactica needs to be redesigned for the new movie.
And Syd Mead needs to do it!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I think Syd Mead could make an excellent Galactica- His Sulaco has made an appearance in the NuBSG ragtag fleet. Most of his designs would fit in well to the TOS-BSG universe IMO...


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

You cannot have enough Galacticas!


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

As long as Ryan Church does not get anywhere near the new design I will be happy.


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Opus Penguin said:


> I wonder if this movie will be in Sensurround (Ahh ... how many of you remember the old BSG movie in that?)?


OH YEAH!!! Being the crazed BSG fan that I was back then, I actually rewatched the pilot movie in the theater armed with Sensurround. I also saw Earthquake this way. I loved the goofy stuff that studios did to get people in theaters.

I hope this new version is good; if it means more Galactica models down the road, I'm all for it.  

Sean


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Richard Baker said:


> I think Syd Mead could make an excellent Galactica


Thinking about it - the NuGalactica already looks pretty much like a Mead design...


----------



## Jodet (May 25, 2008)

sunburn800 said:


> As long as Ryan Church does not get anywhere near the new design I will be happy.


Word.


----------



## Chrisisall (May 12, 2011)

Sorry everyone, I hated the NuGalactica the way I hated the Movie Jupiter 2.
Give me the REAL ship, or don't even bother making this new movie IMO.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

electric indigo said:


> Thinking about it - the NuGalactica already looks pretty much like a Mead design...


I think it looks more like an H.R. Giger design (except without the usual skulls and female genitalia):tongue:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

sunburn800 said:


> As long as Ryan Church does not get anywhere near the new design I will be happy.


:roll:

:thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I though the NuG had a fresh new look- the ribs would make an excellent defensive approach. Any fire directed at the hull would have to be at right angles to the hull otherwise it would strike the sides of the ribs. This places the enemy right in the AA sweep.

I loved the original RQ design (except for the blocky engine)- a variation of that would look great on the big screen


----------



## sparrowlord01 (May 3, 2014)

I have to agree. It didn't look too bad in Razer, or was it Blood and Chrome, when she had all her armor and weapons still attached, but I guess my issue is it makes her looks like something out of a space junk yard. The original series Galactica looked more practical and realistic. That's one of the things I loved about the first show. The way they designed the tech, it looked like it could actually work. I don't like the modern studio reliance on CGI. I am sorry, but CGI simply does not look real to me. It looks computer generated. That's probably because I do 3D modeling for a hobby and I notice little things. But I don't think anything beats a well detailed studio model.



Chrisisall said:


> Sorry everyone, I hated the NuGalactica the way I hated the Movie Jupiter 2.
> Give me the REAL ship, or don't even bother making this new movie IMO.


----------



## sparrowlord01 (May 3, 2014)

I hope they stick with the original story line, and don't redesign the tech too much. The ONLY ship I really liked from the new show was the MKII Viper. The MKVII just looked like a bunch of seashells stuck together. The MKII looked tougher and meaner. AND they kept the same basic design as the original viper, with a bit of streamlining.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

sparrowlord01 said:


> I am sorry, but CGI simply does not look real to me. It looks computer generated. That's probably because I do 3D modeling for a hobby and I notice little things. But I don't think anything beats a well detailed studio model.


I reckon you didn't happen to watch "Gravity" last year?


----------



## sparrowlord01 (May 3, 2014)

No. It didn't sound very interesting, and I'm not a big Sandra Bullock fan. It was also really short. lol



electric indigo said:


> I reckon you didn't happen to watch "Gravity" last year?


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Dale Long has a Facebook group dedicated not onlyt to the models of Battlestar Galactica TOS, but also to show Glen Larson that there's interest in using as man of the original filming miniatures as possible instead of rendering them in CGI. 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/GalacticaModels/


----------

